
Aus Machine Learning geek and Dev touring the Valley keen to meetup with startups - Algomancer
https://twitter.com/Algomancer/status/63945309405358899
======
Algomancer
At the end of the month I am going to be in silicon valley touring facebook,
google, twitter & 500 startups and a few other places - I am very Keen to
meetup for beer and just generally network with anyone building cool stuff
while I am in the valley.

Anyone down?

